# irritan with cichlids



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

ok so here is the problem i have 4 tanks right now but one is my rbp babie one is a measly 2 1/2 gallon one is for my cichlids and one is empty. i also have a 40 wich i plan on putting an irritan in but i am getting the irritan before i get the tank. if i put an irritan in my cichlid tank do you think that the cichlids would kill the irritan or the irritan would kill the cichlids? the irritan is supposedlly 6-7" and my largest cichlid is 4-5" i have 5 convicts in there 2 firemouths and i also have some african malawi cichlids in there, including 2 chipokae 2 socolofi 1 red zebra um one paralleus and one estraeplus one bristlenose pleco. let me know. i dont really care if the cichlids die but i wouldn't want the irritan to die.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> ok so here is the problem i have 4 tanks right now but one is my rbp babie one is a measly 2 1/2 gallon one is for my cichlids and one is empty. i also have a 40 wich i plan on putting an irritan in but i am getting the irritan before i get the tank. if i put an irritan in my cichlid tank do you think that the cichlids would kill the irritan or the irritan would kill the cichlids? the irritan is supposedlly 6-7" and my largest cichlid is 4-5" i have 5 convicts in there 2 firemouths and i also have some african malawi cichlids in there, including 2 chipokae 2 socolofi 1 red zebra um one paralleus and one estraeplus one bristlenose pleco. let me know. i dont really care if the cichlids die but i wouldn't want the irritan to die.
> [snapback]906406[/snapback]​


come on some one?


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Why are you not waiting to set up the tank for the new fish? Sounds like you are putting the cart before the horse. Waste of money....Why risk losing any?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> Why are you not waiting to set up the tank for the new fish? Sounds like you are putting the cart before the horse. Waste of money....Why risk losing any?
> [snapback]906474[/snapback]​


i know i know i completally agree with you but the problem is i have a 60 gallon with 23 baby 1" rbps in it. i am trying to get rid of em asap. someone will trade me a large irritan for 5 baby rbps. that means i get a great fish and get rid of some of these babies. like killing 2 birds with one stone. do you think the irritan will die? i mean i have really cheap cichlids in there so i would really rather have the irritan. i have been trying to get rid of them for a while but noone will take em


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would not mix the fish together.

You can buy "eggcrate" ceiling tiles from lowes or home depot.Use this as a divider.Keep the irritans on one side of the tank and the others on the other side.

My buddy picked up a 4x2 divider from lowes today, was like 10$.

It is plastic and can be cut to size

like this


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You need to take your red belly out of the 2 gallon tank right away. I think you need to get your housing situation sorted out for your current fish before you start adding new fish


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Agreed twitch


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

me 3


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As stated.. why risk it??? Its always tempting to get new fish, especially if getting a great deal on one. But in this hobby, priority with care is a must!!! You either have to sacrifce what you presently have or risk death with others. It seems you already know the outcome and even said it best yourself, _*"irritan with cichlids, i know someone has to die"*_. Why even ask us for opinions???


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> You need to take your red belly out of the 2 gallon tank right away. I think you need to get your housing situation sorted out for your current fish before you start adding new fish
> [snapback]906529[/snapback]​


dude i dont have any reds in a 2 gallon. i have feeders in my 2.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > You need to take your red belly out of the 2 gallon tank right away. I think you need to get your housing situation sorted out for your current fish before you start adding new fish
> ...


In that case, you need to make an effort to use punctuation in your posts. "ok so here is the problem i have 4 tanks right now but one is my rbp babie one is a measly 2 1/2 gallon one" is fairly unclear. Nonetheless, you still need to work out your current tank situation before adding another fish. As it stands, you don't have enough room for all those baby red bellies, so dividing the tank in half is going to make the situation worse for both your red bellies and your new irritan. If you put it in the cichlid tank which sounds way overstocked, the piranha is likely to get injured from the stress of being put in a new tank and then attacked by aggressive cichlids such as convicts and chipoake who are on their home turf while the irritan is new in the tank. Sell the cichlids if you don't want them, but don't get the irritan until you get your sh*t worked out.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


i probablly do need to work on my punctuation. lol anyways yah i am trying to get rid of some of those babies. i cant sell the cichlids cuz noone will buy them so maybe i'll just give them to my local lfs.














as much as i hate to give that money away but then i would have more than enough room. the rbp babies are going fast. so i will be down to a good amount in a few days. and 1 irritan in a 60 should be fine. i will probablly have to take out alot of the rock in there though since the cichlids are mostlly mbuna and require rocks. it is rediculous how many rocks i got in this tank.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> i probablly do need to work on my punctuation. lol anyways yah i am trying to get rid of some of those babies. i cant sell the cichlids cuz noone will buy them so maybe i'll just give them to my local lfs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The irritan won't mind the rocks to much so if you like the aquascape you could likely continue using it. However, if the rocks raise the ph like alot of rocks used in african tanks you might want to do some big water changes and take them out before adding the irritan. And yeah he'll do alright in the 60, it could probably house him comfortably for life.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> anyways yah i am trying to get rid of some of those babies. i cant sell the cichlids cuz noone will buy them so maybe i'll just give them to my local lfs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you from? I would put up a post in the classifieds section that says you are trying to get rid of some old world cichlids as well as some baby red bellies.

Undoubtedly, someone on this site would be glad to come pick at least one of the two up.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > anyways yah i am trying to get rid of some of those babies. i cant sell the cichlids cuz noone will buy them so maybe i'll just give them to my local lfs.
> ...


Or just bring them back to a reliable LFS...
Why have them killed if you could at least try to find a new home for them?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Irritan's may be very aggressive fish but they may have a hard time holding there own. Not only are Irritans slender small fish but they have a max size of 6" so that makes the 7" impossible.

Goodluck arranging the proper home it makes me sick thinking of any P in a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Esoteric said:


> Irritan's may be very aggressive fish but they may have a hard time holding there own. Not only are Irritans slender small fish but they have a max size of 6" so that makes the 7" impossible.
> 
> Goodluck arranging the proper home it makes me sick thinking of any P in a 2.5 gallon.
> [snapback]906898[/snapback]​


man we already established noone has a p in a 2 1/2 gallon tank. geez! anyways i now have to many tanks so im tryin to sell em off cheap. do you think an irritan caould live in a 40 gallon fine. i have a 40 long a normal 40 2 60's 2 10's and a 2 1/2 right now. but the 2 1/2 IS FOR FEEDERS! i just have a tiny leak in one of my 60s and i really dont want to go through the hassle of resealing it. so an irritan in a 40?


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

piranhas with cichlids is always a bad idea either the piranha is killed or the cichlid is cohabitation doesn;t tend to last long


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hemichromis said:


> piranhas with cichlids is always a bad idea either the piranha is killed or the cichlid is cohabitation doesn;t tend to last long
> [snapback]911040[/snapback]​


ok yes and we already established this to. i really wish people would read the whole thread if they are goin to post a reply./














the new question was will a 40 gallon be fine for a lone irratan?


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> hemichromis said:
> 
> 
> > piranhas with cichlids is always a bad idea either the piranha is killed or the cichlid is cohabitation doesn;t tend to last long
> ...


why ask for opinions if you dont wanna hear them?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hemichromis said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > hemichromis said:
> ...


homie i do want to hear em just i dont think that it needs to be repeated a bunch of times.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yes smartass... and what if both die (irritan with cichlids)???


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yes smartass... and what if both die (irritan with cichlids)???
> [snapback]916747[/snapback]​


which is exactlly why i was asking in the first place. it really doesnt matter anyhow cause i dont have the cichlids anymore.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

:nod:


----------

